# PC-Spiele für 2 Spieler



## -MIRROR- (10. Juli 2011)

*PC-Spiele für 2 Spieler*

Hey Leute,


hat jemand derzeit Ahnung davon, welche Spiele für 2 Spieler per Splitscreen möglich sind ?

Zum Einen sollten sie halbwegs neu sein und eben Spaß machen. Spielt Second ist schonmal eins, das hab ich schon. Aber ich suche noch mehr solcher Spiele. Oder gibt es vielleicht sogar eine Möglichkeit das Spiel von dme PC praktishc 2x rechnen zu lassen, sodass es wie 2 PC's auf einem Bildschirm sind mit jeweils einem Eingabegerät ?? 

Danke schonmal im voraus


----------



## milesdavis (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: PC-Spiele für 2 Spieler*

Ich habe damals Need 4 Speed II SE per Splitscreen spielen können. Ich weiß aber nicht wie es mit den neueren NFS-Versionen aussieht.
Bleifuß fun und rallye geht noch in Splitscreen

Ansonsten glaube ich, dass die Splitscreen-Funktion ausgestorben ist.
Aber:
Ich habe den Samsung P2450H und da steht bei amazon in der Beschreibung folgendes:



> *MultiScreen Software*
> Mit der Samsung MultiScreen Software  können Sie Ihren Bildschirm auf einfache Art und Weise in acht  verschiedene vordefinierte Bereiche unterteilen. Diesen Bereichen können  Anwendungen (z.B. Internet Browser, Text- oder  Tabellenverarbeitungsprogramme, Messenger, etc.) per Drag & Drop  zugeteilt werden. Dies steigert Ihre Produktivität beim Arbeiten, da  jeder Bereich wie ein eigenständiger Monitor behandelt wird. Position  und Größe werden auf Wunsch durch die Software gespeichert und stehen  somit auch nach einem Neustart des PCs zur Verfügung.


Ich müsste das allerdings erst testen!


----------



## MasterFreak (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: PC-Spiele für 2 Spieler*

Du kannst mal in diesen Thread schauen :    * Suche koopgames um an einem Rechner zu zocken! . Da dürfte sich etwas interessantes finden ^^*

MfG MasterFreak


----------



## -MIRROR- (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: PC-Spiele für 2 Spieler*

Naja, immerhin hat Split Second die Splitscreenfunktion enthalten 

Soetwas ist natürlich klasse, wenn Action-Rennspiele sowas haben 

Ich habe übrigens etwas extrem Interessantes gefunden,w as aber schon relativ alt ist. Ich frage mich, weshalb im Interngar kein großer Wind deswegen gemacht wird. Es ist immerhin eine Verlängerung der Daseinsberechtigung des PC's als Konsole und zwar durch: iGUGU

ich werd mri das wahrscheinlich bsi zum nächsten Jahr versuchen anzulegen. Aus der Sache ergeben sich immerhin reine Vorteile!! 

Dann ist der PC der BluRay-Player, Konsole und eben PC in seinen oberflächlicheren Funktionen in Einem mit 3 Eingabegeräten (Controller, Keyboard, Mouse)


----------



## COM48 (15. Juli 2011)

Portal 2 hat doch einen Splitscreen-Mode und eine eigene Multiplayer-Kampagne


----------



## city_cobra (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: PC-Spiele für 2 Spieler*

Auf einem Monitor könnte man noch allgemein fast alle Renn- und Sportspiele spielen... Zwar kein Splitscreen, aber letztendlich hat man da auch zu 2. Spaß dran... Was an Abenden wie heute auch lustig ist, ist "Schlag den Raab"


----------

